# Regulierung mit VAV



## philipp00 (4 Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

Was hält ihr von diesem Ansatz, der Regulierung des Volumenstrom der Lüftungsanlage, oder wie würded ihr die Luftmenge der Lüftungsanlage regulieren? Über den Druck?

" Im Gebäudeautomations-System wird aus allen angeschlossenen Einzelraumreglern (1) das größte
Volumenstrom-Stellsignal ausgewählt (5). Ist dieser Wert z.B. kleiner als 90% von V̇max, dann
reduziert der zentrale Zuluft-Volumenstromregler (6) den Sollwert für den Druck im Kanalnetz (7)
regelt auf diesen mit Hilfe eines Frequenzumrichters (8). Dadurch sinkt der Druck im Zuluftkanal und
die Einzelraumregler müssen ihr Volumenstrom-Stellsignal erhöhen, bis das größte daraus wieder
dem Sollwert (z.B. 90% von V̇max) des Zuluft-Volumenstromreglers (3) entspricht.
Dadurch wird vermieden, dass der Zuluftventilator einen unnötig hohen Druck aufbaut, welcher durch
die Volumenstromregler in den einzelnen Räumen abgedrosselt und damit vernichtet wird.
Dies führt zu einer erheblichen Reduktion des Stromverbrauchs für den Ventilator im Teillast-Betrieb
(vgl. Proportionalitätsgesetze).
Die Regelung des Abluftventilators funktioniert nach demselben Prinzip."


----------



## Oldsnap (4 Mai 2021)

Im Prinzip nicht falsch ... nur bitte nicht das Stellsignal des VSR benutzen. Dies gibt ja lediglich die vom VSR einzuregelnde Luftmenge vor. Für die beschriebene Optimierungsstrategie benötigst Du ein "echtes" Klappenrückmeldesignal (Position des Klappenblattes) des VSR. Das ist auch NICHT das U5-Signal ! Dies gibt lediglich eine Rückmeldung über die Ist-Luftmenge. 
Mit der Klappenstellung kann man dann tatsächlich erkennen, ob der Anlagendruck noch ausreichend ist, alle Volumenstromregler im Regelbereich zu halten. Sobald der "offenste" VSR an die 90% Klappenstellung fährt (welche Maximalstellung man wirklich verwendet ist ein wenig eine Philosophiefrage ... in der Regel wird es so sein, dass es kaum einen Unterschied macht, ob eine Klappe 80 oder 90% offen ist, da das Verhältnis Öffnungswinkel und Druckverlust bei Weitem nicht linear ist), wird es Zeit, ein wenig Anlagendruck nachzuschieben. Anders herum natürlich genau so. 
Leider bekommst Du von den wenigsten VSR's ein wirkliches Rückmeldesignal für die Klappenstellung. Bei den "Marktführern" geht es mit einer kleinen Modifikation. Da sie ja auch den Marktführer bei Antrieben verbauen, passen bei den meisten Antrieben die Belimo-Rückführpotis an die Antriebe. Allerdings nicht bei den "Easy-Reglern" ... da fehlen die Aufnahmen im Gehäuse. 
Kein Problem ist es, wenn Du die VSR über MP-Bus ansteuerst, da ist das Signal schon on board.

Für Einzelraumregelungen mit variabler Luftmenge eine super Sache. Nur bei Raumdruckregelungen würde ich die Finger davon lassen.

VG Holger


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Mai 2021)

philipp00 schrieb:


> .. Im Gebäudeautomations-System wird aus allen angeschlossenen Einzelraumreglern (1) das größte Volumenstrom-Stellsignal ausgewählt (5). Ist dieser Wert z.B. kleiner als 90% von V̇max, dann reduziert der zentrale Zuluft-Volumenstromregler (6) ..


Vielleicht ist das nur falsch ausgedrückt, aber die Volumenstromregler der Räumen wären, wörtlich genommen, mit dem Volumenstromregler im zentralen Lüftungsgerät in Reihe geschaltet! Das wäre vergleichbar von in Reihe geschalteter Stromquellen, was niemals funktionieren wird. Im Normalfall regelt man im Lüftungsgerät einen konstanten Kanaldruck. Die Luftmenge, und damit die Leistung der Ventilatoren ergibt sich durch die Summe der Volumenstromregelungen der einzelnen Räume. Bei den Volumenstromreglern würde ich lediglich den Istwert mit dem Sollwert überwachen. Wird der Sollwert eines Volumenstromreglers nicht erreicht, dann den festen Sollwert für den Kanaldruck korrigieren.


----------



## Heinileini (5 Mai 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das nur falsch ausgedrückt, aber die Volumenstromregler der Räume wären, wörtlich genommen, mit dem Volumenstromregler im zentralen Lüftungsgerät in Reihe geschaltet! Das wäre vergleichbar von in Reihe geschalteter Stromquellen, was niemals funktionieren wird.


Ja aber, Dagobert, die "EinzelraumStromquellen" wären doch untereinander parallel geschaltet und diese ParallelSchaltung wäre dann erst zur "ZentralStromquelle" in Reihe geschaltet ... .
Aber, egal, ob alle in Reihe oder alle parallel und nur mit der "zentralen" in Reihe.
Für die "zentrale" ergibt sich in beiden Fällen kein Bedarf bzw. keine Möglichkeit der Regelung, da im ersten Fall die "kleinste" EinzelRegelung und im anderen Fall die Summe aller EinzelRegelungen massgeblich wäre.

Ich sehe auch nicht, dass bzw. wie man den "zentralen" Strom nur basierend auf dem maximalen der Einzelströme regeln soll. Wenn der maximale Einzelstrom nicht erreicht werden kann, weiss man zwar, dass der zentrale Strom nicht ausreicht, aber viel mehr auch nicht.
Wenn die Einzelströme, wie auch immer, geregelt werden, dann müssen doch die Einzelströme auch gemessen werden können. 
Generell die Summe dieser Einzelströme auszuwerten, finde ich zielführender, als "mühsam" den maximalen Einzelstrom zu ermitteln, nur um die verfügbaren Daten dann auf diese Auswahl zu begrenzen und damit den tatsächlichen Bedarf sehr schwammig zu formulieren?

Eigentlich sollte die Summe der Regelabweichungen der Einzelströme (jeweils gewichtet mit dem Anteil am Gesamtstrom) ein Mass für den zentralen Regler darstellen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Mai 2021)

Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang deines Beitrags mit meinem Zitat nicht, aber egal.



Heinileini schrieb:


> .. Wenn die Einzelströme, wie auch immer, geregelt werden, dann müssen doch die Einzelströme auch gemessen werden können..


Die variablen Volumenstromregler arbeiten autark. Sie bekommen einen Sollwert für den Volumenstrom vorgegeben, und sie liefern einen Istwert des Volumenstroms zurück. Es ist ratsam, diesen Istwert zu überwachen, da sie oftmals recht fehleranfällig sind. Damit diese Volumenstromregler überhaupt arbeiten können, benötigen sie einen möglichst konstanten Vordruck. Mehr braucht es gar nicht.


----------



## Heinileini (5 Mai 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Damit diese Volumenstromregler überhaupt arbeiten können, benötigen sie einen möglichst konstanten Vordruck. Mehr braucht es gar nicht.


Umso besser! Damit ist doch der Lösungsweg schon eindeutig vorgegeben. Der zentrale "Drücker" muss auf konstanten Druck geregelt werden.


----------



## Oldsnap (5 Mai 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Umso besser! Damit ist doch der Lösungsweg schon eindeutig vorgegeben. Der zentrale "Drücker" muss auf konstanten Druck geregelt werden.



Genau ... nur wie hoch genau sollte dieser sein ?! Da setzt ja die eingangs beschriebene Strategie an. Die Volumenstromregler sollen ja so wenig wie möglich Druckverlust im System erzeugen, da jedes Pascal welches weggedrosselt werden muss, einfach Kohle kostet, aber noch in der Lage sein, ihre eigentliche Aufgabe zu erledigen.
Deshalb macht es schon Sinn, in dynamischen Systemen auch den Sollwert für den Kanaldruck dynamisch anzupassen.
Inzwischen gibt's dafür ja auch schon fertige Systeme bei den Herstellern der Komponenten. Kann man aber auch selbst machen ... kostet keine zusätzliche Hardware (außer den Potis vielleicht) und ist auch kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Mai 2021)

Oldsnap schrieb:


> .. Inzwischen gibt's dafür ja auch schon fertige Systeme bei den Herstellern der Komponenten...


Nun ja, es gibt ja heute jeden Tag irgend welche Neuerungen, gerade was Energieeinsparung angeht. Gerade eben wurden die Klimaziele bis 2030? deutlich verschärft, kam gerade in den Nachrichten. Aber ob so etwas brauchbar ist? Kannst du ein Beispiel eines Herstellers nennen? Das würde mich wirklich interessieren.


----------



## Heinileini (5 Mai 2021)

Oldsnap schrieb:


> Genau ... nur wie hoch genau sollte dieser sein ?!


Dazu machen die Hersteller der autarken VolumenstromRegler keine Angaben? Sagen sie "egal wie hoch, Hauptsache konstant"?
Oder gilt hier das MurphyGesetz "alle Konstanten sind variabel" oder haben wir das Problem, dass für jedem Raum (also für jeden autarken Regler) ein anderer konstanter Druckwert optimal wäre?

Nun, ich denke, mit dem Regeln des Drucks auf einen konstanten Sollwert sollte die Angelegenheit auch in Hinblick auf Energiesparen bereits "geregelt" sein (sofern die Regelung nicht auf dem Wege geschieht, dass überschüssiger Druck nutzlos "abgeblasen" wird).


----------



## Oldsnap (6 Mai 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Nun ja, es gibt ja heute jeden Tag irgend welche Neuerungen, gerade was Energieeinsparung angeht. Gerade eben wurden die Klimaziele bis 2030? deutlich verschärft, kam gerade in den Nachrichten. Aber ob so etwas brauchbar ist? Kannst du ein Beispiel eines Herstellers nennen? Das würde mich wirklich interessieren.



Na ja ... ganz so neu ist das Thema ja jetzt nicht. Spontan fällt mir das Regelsystem von Trox ein. Da heißt es X-Aircontrol. Denke mal, die anderen "Platzirsche" (Schako und Co.) haben sicher etwas Vergleichbares. Wir verwenden es nicht, weil so viel unnötiger Schnickschnack dran ist und das Ganze auch einen saftigen Preis hat.
Die benötigten Hardwarekomponenten sind eh verbaut, so dass man sich das auch selber stricken kann. Einfach eine Max-Auswahl der Klappenstellungen als Sollwertsignal auf einen Kaskadenregler legen und als als Stellsignal für den Hauptregler den Sollwert für den Kanaldruck verwenden. Den Hauptregler hauptsächlich integrierend laufen lassen, damit das Ganze nicht eine ungewollte Eigendynamik bekommt.


----------



## Oldsnap (6 Mai 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Dazu machen die Hersteller der autarken VolumenstromRegler keine Angaben? Sagen sie "egal wie hoch, Hauptsache konstant"?
> Oder gilt hier das MurphyGesetz "alle Konstanten sind variabel" oder haben wir das Problem, dass für jedem Raum (also für jeden autarken Regler) ein anderer konstanter Druckwert optimal wäre?
> 
> Nun, ich denke, mit dem Regeln des Drucks auf einen konstanten Sollwert sollte die Angelegenheit auch in Hinblick auf Energiesparen bereits "geregelt" sein (sofern die Regelung nicht auf dem Wege geschieht, dass überschüssiger Druck nutzlos "abgeblasen" wird).



Nein, und das können Sie auch gar nicht, weil sie das Kanalnetz nicht kennen. Die einzige bindende Angabe vom Hersteller ist der Mindestdruckverlust ÜBER den VSR, den er benötigt um überhaupt zu funktionieren. Auf Grund er unterschiedlichen Druckverlustverläufe in komplexen Kanalnetzen hat ohnenhin fast jeder VSR, abhängig von seinem Einbauort, einen anderen Vordruck ... unabhängig vom Druck im Zentralkanal. Die ganz Pfiffigen lösen es über die Platzierung des Druckmessaufnehmern an einen "Schlechtpunkt" ... heißt, salopp gesprochen da, wo kaum noch Luft hinkommt. Bei einer vernüftigen Inbetriebnahme muss man sich aber eh davon überzeugen, dass alle VSR den für das saubere Regelverhalten nötigen Vordruck bekommen. Man kann natürlich auch durchgehen und schauen, ob bei maximalem Sollwert alle Klappen noch irgendwie in einem Bereich stehen, wo sie den Volumenstrom beeinflussen können (nicht fast offen bzw. nicht fast zu). Bei verzweigten System eine echt undankbare und zeit- und nervenfressende Aufgabe, zumal die Decken in denen die Teile für gewöhnlich stecken irgendwann ma zugemacht werden ... die geplanten Reviöffnungen werden dann gemäß Murphy  erst zwei Wochen nach der IB eingebaut ...
Da ist ein echtes Rückmeldesignal schonmal Gold wert ... dann schau ich mir das vom Schaltschrank aus an ... und dann kann ich das Signal auch gleich verarbeiten ...


----------



## ducati (12 Mai 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das nur falsch ausgedrückt, aber die Volumenstromregler der Räumen wären, wörtlich genommen, mit dem Volumenstromregler im zentralen Lüftungsgerät in Reihe geschaltet! Das wäre vergleichbar von in Reihe geschalteter Stromquellen, was niemals funktionieren wird.



Lustig, hatte ich grad vor nem halben Jahr erst. Es funktioniert wirklich nicht 

Entweder die Volumenstromregler in den Räumen sind fast zu und der Ventilator gibt Vollgas oder umgekehrt 

Hab dann den Ventilatorvolumenstrom niedriger eingestellt als die der Räume damits überhaupt ging...

Aber der HLK-Pläner ist eh ne Leuchte...

Das war echt lustig, als der Ventilator nen höheren Volumenstrom durch die nachgeschalteten Volumenstromregler pressen wollte 

Gruß.


----------

